# Any NC42's....Pls Help!!!!



## fafibaby (May 19, 2008)

Hi guys,

I would really appreciate your input.
I am currently using Mac SFF in NC42 and BB oil free foundation in Honey.
But my friends have commented that i look very dull in these foundations.

Are there any NC 42's who use other foundations besides Mac and Bobbi Brown.
I really wanna get makeup forever face n body foundation but they dont have a store where i live so i can figure out my shade. Any of you using that?
But i am also tempted to try estee lauder and lancome as well.

Can you guys could help me with the shades for these brands?
Thanks guys!!!!


----------



## MACisME (May 19, 2008)

if a color is dull most likely it is the wrong color for you.. u can try studio tech which will give u a different type of finish.. which can also help in the dullness. or try some bronzer, shimmer blushes?


----------



## glamourgirl216 (May 19, 2008)

i usually mix an NW shade into my regular NC shade to warm it up a bit.  i use an NW30 in combination with my NC42. i think this might help.


----------



## fafibaby (May 19, 2008)

Hi....

thanks for the input. I'll def try that.
But still curious, those that use NC 42 in Mac what are your shades in other foundation brands such as makeup forever?


----------



## gingerbelle (May 19, 2008)

NC 42/43 here. My HG is EL Doublewear in 5W1 Bronze, but you may have to adjust the shade for your undertones. 
Makeup - iMatch Makeup Finder

I am really oily so I like the matte finish, but when I want a more glowy look, I add a squirt of Strobe Cream or Hyperreal NC400.

I also use Prescriptives Anywear Compact and the Virtual Matte Liquid both in Tawny.


----------



## lovelyweapon (May 19, 2008)

*Re: Any NC42's....Pls Help!!!!1*

Hey! I'm NC42 so I might be able to help. I'm a full-coverage kind of girl, so I use Clinique Repairwear Anti-Aging SPF 15 in Nutty (I'm only 20 but I like the benefits of this foundation, it's my HG). Also, if you're into Chanel - either Natural Beige or Soft Bisque for any of the foundations.

I was also really interested in MUFE's Face & Body. I'm not so sure because I have not swatched any of these yet, but I was leaning more toward either Medium Beige 6 or Honey Beige 34. NARS also has amazing foundations - I think Sahara could definitely work for you. NARS foundations will definitely give you an all over very natural glow. Let me know if that helps!

One more thing: If your problem is a 'dull' appearance, maybe the problem is not the foundation. Are you using a good blush and/or highlighting specific areas of your face?


----------



## fafibaby (May 21, 2008)

So i decided to give chanel vital lumiere a try and was matched to a natural beige. I wore it for the first time last night and i did have someone come up to me and say my makeup looked very radiant.

I guess i am gonna start wearing this more often than my mac SFF.

Thanks Guys!


----------

